# Can a season cause a bitch to become aggressive?



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

Maisy has never shown any sign of aggression before, but today my friend brought her bitch round and they were playing nicely at first then Maisy just went for her and they started fighting. 
My friend tried to seperate them and Maisy bit her in the face! This has really worried me as I have never seen her like this! 
Could it just be because she's in season? 
Any ideas on what I can do to stop anything like this happening again?
Eva


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My dog hated her best friend when she was in season.
Until then they would happily play together anytime. But when Dixie was in season she wanted nothing to do with any other dog, and atacked her friends if they came near her.

I think it depends on the dog but I would say yes, they can be 'off' with other dogs when they are in season.

x


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

does this apply to humans as well! LOL's!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i would say yes as well ours get grumpy with other girls if they are in season.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes - bitches can get very stroppy when in season


----------



## eva735 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance. Was worried she was turning into an aggressive dog! Its just scary seeing your pup like that when she's never been like it before! Thanks for that,
Eva and Maisy-moo


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My girls get grumpy when they are in season. The last time any of them I had 3 in season together. Tegan, Angel and Freyja al came into season within a few weeks of each other. Tegan is the top bitch and she was fine with Angel who is her grandaughter but I would not leave her unsupervised with Freyja.


----------



## shirstella (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree, i have 4 speyed bitches and 2 unspeyed bitches and the unspeyed ones can and do get stroppy when in season, i have also found that even when not in season 2 of my speyed bitches seem to hate one of my unspeyed bitches and will try and 'beat her up' if given the chance, so i now keep them seperate, it may be it is because she has recently had puppies but even so a dog fight is not nice to watch
when on their own they are a lovely bunch but girls will be girls!


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, I would agree with the others that some do definately get very grumpy when they are in season. It must be the rush of hormones. We used to have a St Bernard who would become positively dangerous when she was in season. We couldn't let her near any of the other dogs the entire season as she wanted to kill them all


----------



## Littlebluboy66 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have two bitches aged 10 months and 11 months. Lovely dogs until the younger one came into season. She's turned into the Tasmanian devil. I've had to separate them from each other. It's really hard I just hope she calms down soon x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

eva735 said:


> Maisy has never shown any sign of aggression before, but today my friend brought her bitch round and they were playing nicely at first then Maisy just went for her and they started fighting.
> My friend tried to seperate them and Maisy bit her in the face! This has really worried me as I have never seen her like this!
> Could it just be because she's in season?
> Any ideas on what I can do to stop anything like this happening again?
> Eva


Its not uncommon for bitches when in season to get antsy with other bitches and even fight and badly.even ones they are usually fine with and even live with. Sometimes it can be the one in season starting on the one that isn't, but it can also be the other way round the one who isn't will start on the one that is. As long as too much damage isn't done to the relationship or they really decide after that they really dislike each other after a set too its often possible that things will calm down again after the season has finished, but you need to ensure that they don't fight again, so it is probably best that you don't introduce them again until after the season, and when you do, do a few walks and meet and greets outside on neutral territory first to test and see how they go.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

About a week before also.


----------

